# Little part of a blue positive line? Help me guys!



## Zzbear218

I can see a small part of blue on the bottom where the positive lone would be. Def not an evap line, i looked and snapped this pic within the time frame. I have pcos and just had my iud taken out a little over a month ago and i am late for my period by about 3 days (could be my pcos acting up though) and ive been feeling off and alittle sick lately.


----------



## mammag

Those tests are terrible for inconsistent results such as this one. I would count it as a negative for now and go get a pink dye to retest with!!’


----------



## Bevziibubble

I would test again with a pink dye. Good luck ❤️


----------



## Suggerhoney

I definitely wud re test hon with a pink dye test good luck


----------



## kittiecat

I’m struggling to see much. I would as others have said definitely try again with a pink dye. Good luck!


----------



## JessaBear36

Blue eye tests are horrible. I dont see it sorry hun. Like other ladies said try a pink dye GL.


----------

